# Sharp R-308JW Microwave



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your probably not going to find a sharp manual, but microwaves are all the same the way they operate and are fairly simple to troubleshoot, just do a search for micro wave repair. Just remember to do all your test with the micro unplugged and the capacitor discharged, I can not stress that point enough.


----------



## KJINTF (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks 
Safety is always number #1 when working on these things unless you liek to be shocked or radiated with 2.4gig RF radiation 
I remember working on the old CRT TV"s wow they would hold a charge for some time and that 30KV hot lead hurt when you go to near 
Looks as if the 5 year parts warranty expired a few months ago and magnetron has failed 
Found parts on line $29.95 for a used one and $79.95 for a new part 
Even better $99.95 for a completely new other than Sharp unit - off to the dump today to toss this POC


----------



## KJINTF (Oct 7, 2011)

Update 
After a somewhat closer inspection I find the HV diode to be shorted 
It's a ESJC13-09b 9Kv 450ma diode 
Looking at parts on line WOW what a ripoff
I do not need the red wire or the crimped on ends nor do I need the $25.oo price tag for a Two dollar part 
Any one know where I can find the simple HV diode alone part # ESJS13-09b 

Regards
Ken


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

call an appliance parts house and ask them to cross it to a QBP part, maybe 9.00


----------



## KJINTF (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks 
I got one from an electronics dealer $2.58 plus no tax in Montana 
Less than three dollars plus my time and we are back in business


----------



## suby4me (Apr 4, 2014)

*ESJC13-09b is also crossed to NTE517 Diode*

cost at a local parts house $6.68


----------



## suby4me (Apr 4, 2014)

ESJC13-09b is crossed to a NTE517 Diode cost $6.68 local electronics parts house


----------

